# Sister to Kidding Bets: Baby Names



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I will list mine today yet . . . .bsy,busy,busy . . . . :shades: oh yeah names/themes . . . 
more names than themes though . . . but if you do themes . . .just list it before your names . . .


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Sister to Kidding Bets: Baby Names!!!*

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=4867


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Sister to Kidding Bets: Baby Names!!!*

those are mostly themes . . . but I spose if no one has an y names . . . ..


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sister to Kidding Bets: Baby Names!!!*

Adidas
Adonis
Ambrose 
Argento
Chinook
D'Artagnan
Fandango
Griffin
Hera
Kahuna
Karma
Katareena
Kokomo
Kryptonite
Millennia
Mirage
Myst
Mystique 
Nautilus
Nike
Onyx
Orion
Polaris
Sequoia
Shadow Fax
Sirius
Solaris
Storm Front
Stratus
Yagi - Japanese word for goat 
Zane
Zeppelin
Zeus
Zodiac

some of the names i want to use in the future


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Sister to Kidding Bets: Baby Names!!!*

Genuine Hillbilly
Black Jack Davey
John Henry
Wild Blue Yonder
Duke of Jacks
Yukon Gold
College Boy
Shy Boots
Bamboozled
Blue Moon
Silver Dollar Man
Stormbird
Black Lite
Open Range
Blue Beard
The Sainte
Khartoon Khlassic
General Jackson
Ghostbuster
Mogjtwatcj
Carnival King

Glory Bound
Careless Love
Faith in Prayer
Golden Vanity
Rocky Mountain Lyric
Blackstrap Molasses
Silk Stockings
Strawberry
April in Paris
Cinnemon Twist
Blue Sioux
Chorus Girl
Never On Sunday
Sashay
Twilight
Flight
Innocent Secret
Drama Queen
Maggdalina
Arwen
Lippinin
True Desire
Regal Acrtess
Fortunate
She be Adiva
Millenia
Ruhla 
Shut up N Dance
Nighingayle
Freedom Reigns
La Estrella 
Faryana
Opus
Style
Forever Yours
Divine Destiny
Forelady
Angelinaa
Viva la Diva
Shaken not Stirred
Black Lite
Belledonna
Satina
Brass star
Golden Ransom
Well Chosen
Desperado's Gold.

just to name a few . . .


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sister to Kidding Bets: Baby Names!!!*

thats neat, we both had millenia


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Sister to Kidding Bets: Baby Names!!!*

hey, yah we did . . . .
my fav's are Arwen, never on sunday, innocent secret.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sister to Kidding Bets: Baby Names!!!*

i like the names 'wave runner' or 'wind breaker' or any metalicca son names. those are definetly next years kids.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Neat Names Sonrise!!!! I am tempted to steal a few for my herd-being as i've had goats for a few years now and haven't used any "*******" type names. I need to sit down, and write me a list of ******* names, so I can have it on hand for a few years. I always have trouble figuring out just the right names for my kids.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

feel free . . .  that's what they are here for . . .


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Oops almost forgot, my goats names are Kadisha, Kalalily, (Truly)Scrumptious, Catamaran(buck), Show Stopper(Topper for short), and Ella and Emma(Scrumptious' Saanen/LaMancha cross doelings).


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

love truly scrumptious!! lol haven't watched that movie in a long time . .


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

my goats names start with 
heavenly havens angelic-----------
the last part starts with an A
my tattoo is HA
i was gonna have it be HAHA (lol)

so far i have

lil *A*bner
raggedy *A*nn
raggedy *A*ndy
*A*mber heart
*A*sha clover
*A*ngels wing
*A*ubrylouise
sir *A*rthur pendragon
*A*nabella
*A*nastasia

ideas i have are

Abraxas 
Acacia 
Aciano 
Adelwolf 
Alastar 
Amadeus 
Amari 
Amira 
Annalise 
Aragorn 
Aria 
Ariana 
Atreo 
Atticus 
Augustus 
Aurora 
Ava 
Avani 
Azai


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Abraxas is really cool . . .


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Im doing Led Zeppelin songs this year- La Grange-Our Buck-Whole lotta love etc etc....


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Sonrise Farm said:


> love truly scrumptious!! lol haven't watched that movie in a long time . .


Me too. I saw that name and starting singing. . .

Here are some Unique
Ferdinand
Willowby
Jasper
Winthrop
Eudora
Alida


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I like Jasper and Willowby for buck names.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's our themes:

2001: We didn't have a theme
Rosie ( our first Mini-Nubian with blue eyes born here ), Juliet ( wasn't born here,American Nubian ), Dandy and Pongo ( twin wethers with blue eyes, Mini-Nubians ), Oreo and Cadbury ( their Dam was Hershey P.A, Nigerians ), Boaz ( blue eyed spotted Nigerian buck ), 

2002: Old Testament Theme

Levi, Reuben ( brothers, Nigerians ), Enoch and Esther ( breeding fee, Mini-Nubians ), Leah ( mini-Nubian ), Hannah, Hallelujah, Hosanna ( triplet Mini-Nubians out of a Nigerian Hershey P.A. ), Selah and Solomon ( twin Mini-Nubians ), Jethro ( blue eyed Mini-Nubian ), 

2003: Precious Stones Theme
Ruby and Sapphire ( twin Mini-Nubians ), Jasper, Jade,and Jewel ( triplet Nubians ), Coral, Topaz, and Pearl ( triplet Mini-Nubians ), Sardonyx ( breeding fee Mini-Nubian ), Silver, Copper, Chalcedony ( triplet Mini-Nubians ), Crystal and Garnet ( blue eyed Mini-Nubian twins ), Diamond and Opal ( Mini-Nubian twins ), Zircon ( Mini-Nubian ), Ivory ( mini-nubian ), Ebony ( mini-nubian wether ), Gem ( mini-nubian wether )Peridot ( mini-nubian )

2004: River Theme

Mississippi and Jordon ( mini-nubian twins with blue eyes ), Danube (mini-nubian buck ), Niles and Rhine ( mini-nubian twin bucks ), Shannon, Darby, and Scioto ( triplet mini-nubians ), Indus, Huron, Tiffin ( triplet mini-nubians ), Kokosing and Hudson ( twin mini-nubians ), Thames ( mini-nubian buck ), Amazon and Ganges ( twin mini-nubian does ), Rio Grande ( mini-nubian buck )

2005: Fruits ( does ) and Veggies ( bucks ) theme

Raspberry ( mini-nubian ), Kale and Kiwi ( mini-nubian twins ), Rutabaga and Kohlrabi ( mini-nubian twins ), Beans and Peaches ( mini-nubian twins ), Asparagus, Broccoli, and Carrot ( triplet mini-nubians ), Apple and Zucchini ( mini-nubian twins ), Turnip ( mini-nubian ), Mango and Brussell Sprout ( came from Oregon, mini-nubians ), Banana and Okra ( twin mini-nubians ), 

2006: Attitude Adjustment Theme

Rascal ( mini-nubian buck ), Minx, Sassy, and Smart Aleck ( triplet mini-nubians ), 

2007: flower theme

Philodendren and Orchid ( twin mini-nubians ), Bluebell and Astilbe ( twin mini-nubians ), Yarrow and Cosmos ( mini-nubian bucks, twins ), Flax ( mini-nubian buck ), Lupine and Aster ( twin mini-nubian bucks ), Crocus and Violet ( twin mini-nubians ), Coreopsis and Canna ( twin mini-nubians ), Hyacinth ( mini-nubian doe ), Liatris, Larkspur, and Ironweed ( triplet mini-nubian bucks ),


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I lost all of my good names on my old computer. . . . my brother dropped it. :sigh: 

Anyways, my mom is a registered Bach Flower practitioner and also works with North American flower remedies so I was thinking of some cool names of the flowers used to make the remedies. . . . trying to remember some now.

Zinnia
Calla Lily
Evening Primrose
Fawn Lily
Forget-Me-Not
Indian Paintbrush
Lady's Slipper
Mariposa Lily
Pretty Face - Those were some I liked.

We have a doe named Sunset Splash, so I was thinkin' of naming one of her kids Indian Sunset. I also like Mallory.

Boys names, can't think of as many. . . . I like Grover, Cleveland, Marley, Cameron, and Pheonix. Those are what I would call wethers. Buck names. . . .can't think of any at the moment.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Pretty Face is so cute!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I like that one a lot. . . . I would like to try "themes" like Amy. We were thinking of having a movie theme this coming year. 

Mumble and Gloria
Okay, my brain just went totally blank! :scratch: :roll: Hate it when it does that. . . . . :roll:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Olivia,

We do themes and it is easy to remember what year the goats were born in too except the ones that already had names when we bought them though.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

A lot of pygmy breeders in our area use the tattoo letter for that year and all names of kids born that year start w/ that letter. Pretty clever. . . . also easy to remember what year they were born. I love the name Yvette, may use that one. . . .


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

I go by the alphabet.
Any goats I buy are named "a" names, then each kidding "season" goes by the next letter of the alphabet. So the kids of the two goats I have due in November will have "e" names. I'm thinking of 

Eliza
Ella
Effie
Endora
Esme

for girls and

Elmo
Ernie
Eddie
Elijah
Ezra

for boys


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I tried to start a precious stone theme with my doelings this past year, but with pets, the new owners have the joy of "renaming" their babies. Heres what I started with and what they eded up as...I'm even guilty of changing names :ROFL: 

Aggie( as in Agate).....Cricket
Nugget ( like Gold nugget) ....Lily

Gem....Lily

Jade...LilyBelle
Ruby...Delilah
Goldie...Heidi
Maybe I shold have gone with a "flower" theme as it seemed that "lily" was very popular! :slapfloor: 

The bucklings...Teddy, Slick and Thumper

Since I am hoping to have registered kids with Binky, it will be up to the new owner to name them...But I do know that Dollys Acre will be a part of the name.....BTW....Pray that she has at least 3...2 does being optimal!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a Lily 

Belle seems to be a popular end. Dixie Darlin is out of Dixiebelle.


----------

